# Lake Livingston Bulkhead cats?



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

How did you cat fishermen do last week end? Is the bulkhead bite still on?
Texas Tom, did you guys get to fish?


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thought y'all been saying its lasts through June? I didn't go last wknd but am gonna try to get up there this week. Check it out for us in the morning if u can


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Loy,

We were there at the SP on Saturday before sunrise. Plenty of shad aat the boat ramps. Fished from 18" deep to 6' deep under slip cork as well as on the bottom various distances out. Three of us, 6 rods, fished till 9:30 AM. One keeper and 2 dinks. Really no other bites, which is unusual. Oh, except for the 5 pound largemouth my wife caught - on a shad, 3 feet from the bulkhead! That was a big surprise. Didn't know the LMB fed on shad as that is a first for me. Oh yeah, she now has the largest LMB in the family. While not a great day catching, it was a great time of fishing with the family. 

The shad were there just briefly, at least where you could see them thick, so I am not sure what happened. I am guessing the fulll moon may have thrown them off, but would like some of the pros and other more experienced bulkheaders to chime in.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Saturday seemed to suffer from the full moon effect, the fish were pretty tight lipped from all of the reports I read and heard.
Better luck next time on the cats, but a 5 lb LMB is enough to make the trip memorable!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Not happening Sat. on the bulkhead, switched to floating jugs and caught about 15 between 9:30 and 11:00.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

On some days the Moonbeam gets them. On other days it is the Sunbeam.
Not surprised about the LMB on shad. Actually that is right on the top of their favorite food list.
Every thing that walks, crawls, flies or floats within a half mile of the lake eats shad.
Shad are the life's blood of the fresh water systems in the south.
Click on this link for a few of the different species.
Note that the gizzard shad that grows to 20 inches.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sha...VIYbc2QW1qc2mAg&ved=0CHMQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=627


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Sunbeam aka Moonbeam (maybe should let this alone LOL),

Can't say that I don't believe the LMB don't love shad as much as all the other finned creatures. It's just that in ten or so bulkhead/bank trips to Livingston I have not caught, seen caught, or heard about anyone catching a LMB on a shad. From what I have read seems like most of the LMB in Livingston hang out where there is more timber further North and in the creeks, so that just made it even more surprising given the location next to the big open water. It did make for a memorable trip, given that the cats chose not to attend our meeting. Sorry we did not get to the Fry to meet everyone, but the early start had my family ready to get early lunch and back to H-town for a nap.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

I did ok with jugs Friday and Saturday.
Then rods Tuesday, Shad, Worms & liver


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Labyrinth,

Nice catch? Where were you fishing?

Tom


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

By the tracks! And honestly it is/was my first time juggin.
Funny thing is I had 18 jugs with 2 hooks each and couldn't get the 6th one in the water till after about 45 minutes. Kept catching on the 5 I had out lol.

I grew up on trot line and limb lines. Never jugged till now.
Bait was liver, worms and shad.
14 to 18 foot water.
Hooks 3 to 6 feet down mixed between all the jugs.




I do have a question tho? Why would a jug liner place single jugs over 200 yards apart?
Someone Friday did this and I sat watching this jug with a fish on till about noon. They never came back through. Then when I was leaving I seen 2 more with fish. 
That is sad too because those fish are probably going to die. 
I never seen the guy come back through.
Also I seen a patch of jugs in about 3 feet of water protected by wind not doing anything and no one checking up the either. 

Is that common? 
I never left my jugs. And I picked up every one I put out too.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

they probly got drunk and passed out or in the holding tank


----------



## TexasCowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice Job!! I have my jugs numbered and try to put them out in order. It sure makes picking them up easier. You always know if you have all of them.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I string my jugs over a long straight line where i know the start and stop point. All of mine are floaters. As soon as they are out I go back to the start and begin to check them. One run down the line to remove fish on bouncing jugs and rebaiting.
The second time back to the start I pick up each and rebait. Shad can not be too fresh but they also get stale quick on a hook.
At this time I might start to move jugs that don't show any action in closer to ones that catch fish.
If they are biting like they normally do I have all the fish I care to clean in about two hours.
If they are not biting that good the two hours is surely enough to discourage me.
I have that Adult Attention disorder thingy when the catfish are not biting.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am craving some catfish could you tell me where the bulkhead is that everyone is talking about. My wife and I are are wanting to go in the morning, and it would be great if we could get a full cooler. Any advice is welcome as we fish salt water

Thanks


----------



## taylorhook (Mar 2, 2010)

*monday @ bulkheads*

I went all day on monday water was great caught 2 dozen dinks and kept 8 fiddlers up to 1.5 lbs the cats were mostly channel cat up against the main lake bulk heads on the east side of the lake on glow worms until 11:00 trolled the island until 1:00 landed several large whites they were in 12 ft. it got hot but it sure was a great day to call in sick but i have recovered 100%. Now thats what I call therapy:bounce:


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

sea hunt 202 said:


> I am craving some catfish could you tell me where the bulkhead is that everyone is talking about. My wife and I are are wanting to go in the morning, and it would be great if we could get a full cooler. Any advice is welcome as we fish salt water
> 
> Thanks


You can fish any of the small willows sticking up out of the water.



taylorhook said:


> I went all day on monday water was great caught 2 dozen dinks and kept 8 fiddlers up to 1.5 lbs the cats were mostly channel cat up against the main lake bulk heads on the east side of the lake on glow worms until 11:00 trolled the island until 1:00 landed several large whites they were in 12 ft. it got hot but it sure was a great day to call in sick but i have recovered 100%. Now thats what I call therapy:bounce:


Yeah those willow cats are all over the lake right now.

Umm, what are you calling the island? I been trying to get some whites. 
What you using for them?


----------

